# Schaftlänge AB



## dschinges (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo brauche ich einen Kurzschaft- oder Normalschaftmotor??? Von der Spiegeloberseite bis zum untersten Ende des Rumpfes sind es ca. 39 cm. Das müsste doch noch grade ein kurzschaft sein oder? Der vorbesitzer sagte ich müsste einen Langschaft montieren!

Achja, dass das Boot mies ausschaut weiss ich 

Mfg
Dschinges


----------



## Waldemar (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

hallo, kurz bzw. normalschaft ist das selbe. bei der spiegelhöhe brauchst du keinen langschaftmotor.


----------



## Astarod (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Kurzschaft!!!!


----------



## Potti87 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Langschaft fährt sich stabiler, da tiefer im Wasser. Der Spiegel ist für Kurzschaft ausgelegt. Und soviel verändert sich von der Geschwindigkeit auch nichts.


----------



## dschinges (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Viele Grüße
Dschinges


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Zumal viele einen Normalschaft als Langschäfter bezeichnen. Ich habe mir ja nun im Winter genug motoren angschaut , und ich muss sagen das viele echt keine Ahnung haben was sie da an ihrem Boot haben.


----------



## Potti87 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Geh mal bitte mehr ins Detail.

gruß Potti87


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Kurzschaft 38cm, Normalschaft 44cm (hat mein Yamaha), Langschaft 50cm.

Für viele Leute sind Kurz- und Normalschaft Motoren das Gleiche, stimmt aber nicht so ganz. 

(Geädert: stimmt nicht siehe Post 11 und 12)

Mein Boot hat ne Spiegelhöhe von 38cm, ich mußte was unterlegen. Die Kaviplatte (direkt über dem Propeller) sollte genau auf Höhe der Kiellienie sein, max. 1-2cm tiefer. Wer genug PS am Boot hat, dem kann das Wurscht sein. Mit nem Quirl muß alles Passen, sonst hast du mehr Krach und Verbrauch als Vortrieb.


----------



## volkerm (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Das, Tommes, setz mir bitte mal auseinander. Für meine Begriffe gibt's Kurz- (in Deinem Duktus Normalschaft), dann Langschaft, und für die dicken Pötte XL. Dass es da noch was zwischen gibt, lese ich hier zum ersten mal.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Belegen kann ich das jetz so aus dem Ärmel nich. Im Wiki ist Kurz und Normal gleich.
Ist aber schon lange her wo ich das mal aufgeschnappt habe. Vielleicht find ich das noch mal.
Auf jeden Fall hat mein Yamaha 44cm (6 unter Kielline), und das is eindeutig zu viel. An meinem Schlauchboot (auch 38er Spiegel) hat das gespritzt wie blöde.


----------



## volkerm (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Ich denke, Kurzschaft ist Kurzschaft- Ende. Bei Deinem Ex- Problem war es Unfähigkeit des Bootsherstellers. Da ich selbst Dipl.-Ing. bin, weiss ich, wie verquer die Jungs manchmal ticken. 

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Jepp, ich hab noch mehrere Daten auf meinem Rechner gefunden, da wird  *nur *über 15 Zoll (38 cm) und 20 Zoll (51cm) geschrieben. Der Rest war wohl meine Interpretation. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## allegoric (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

...wenigstens gibt es Leute, die auch eigene Fehler erkennen und dies auch  sagen! Respekt! Lieber so, als im Dunkeln irren.


----------



## ulf (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaftlänge AB*

Hallo

Die 38er und die 44er sind beides Kurzschaft. Wenn man sich die Länge von der Klemmung bis zur Antikavitationsplatte anschaut sind die immer gleich. Warum der eine Hersteller (z.B. Suzuki) da 38cm angibt und der andere (z.B. Honda) 44 cm  wird wohl immer deren Geheimniss bleiben #q.

@Potti87: Ein zu langer Schaft bremst bei Gleitern, wie z.B. Schlauchbooten ganz erheblich, bzw. trägt der rein gar nichts zu einem stabileren Fahrverhalten bei.

Gruß Ulf


----------

